# Google- GBS (Guillain Barre Syndrome), HUS (Hemolytic Uremic Syndrome, IBS (Irritable ... - Food Poison Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*GBS (Guillain Barre Syndrome), HUS (Hemolytic Uremic Syndrome, IBS (Irritable ...**Food Poison Journal**Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) is one disorder in a spectrum of common functional gastrointestinal disorders. Symptoms of *IBS* can include constipation, diarrhea, alternating diarrhea and constipation, abdominal pain, urgency, bloating, straining at *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

